# Stop spreading the rumor that driver deactivation at 4.6 or lower.



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone can show this deactivation clause (driver rating at 4.6 or below) in black and white? Please quote from either the driver's agreement or Uber's official blog. Otherwise, it is just your personal opinion and cannot represent Uber's deactivation policy. If you cannot prove it, please stop spreading the rumor.

Nowadays, most pax will rate driver a 4-star by default. In price surging, drivers got a 2-star or 3-star. It is not surprised at all if driver receives a 1-star for no reason.

My current rating is 4.03 Did Uber deactivate me? No.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Truth & Facts Can you show recent trips with that rating? Photoshop out the personal details, but show recent trips to prove your claim?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I guess 4 or under is like the ebola virus.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Anyone can show this deactivation clause (driver rating at 4.6 or below) in black and white? Please quote from either the driver's agreement or Uber's official blog. Otherwise, it is just your personal opinion and cannot represent Uber's deactivation policy.


No, Your post is Your personal opinion.
Uber can, has and will, warn drivers to improve their Driver Rating.
Uber can, has and will ask Drivers to attend 7x7 Driver Retraining Course.
Uber can, has and will Deactivate Drivers at ANY Rating threshold of it's own choosing.

Get Your Truths & Facts straight. Or they are just Your Opinions.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

And I guess it just really depends on the driver statistics in the market. And as the price goes lower I would imagine so does the threshold for quality. If they know they need 500 drivers in a particular market and they only have 350 on the roles then of course they are not going to eliminate anyone.

At the same token if they forecast a need for 1000 drivers and they have 1500 on the roles they could stand to loose thier 10% lowest quality every month. Will only make their jobs easier not having to deal with the complaints. 

SO I do not think you can make blanket statements about what does or does not happen in any given market, as they are all different.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

But they have mentioned the 4.6 plenty of times in mailing i have seen. Is it policy? Not really but seems to be a general rule:

http://www.uberpartnersmd.com/ratings/


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I think it all depends on the market, some markets are super saturated with drivers, so an occasional culling is needed, but I imagine some places are lacking active drivers so they may be lenient, or they can just be lazy and haven't caught wind of your account yet.

There's plenty of evidence on this forum of drivers getting deactivated for 4.6, some markets offer reactivation after a class, some don't.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Somewhere I understood 4.6 or under was for 2 weeks in a row.

And you have to many variables left out to make any sense. Just worry about the 30 day average.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Anyone can show this deactivation clause (driver rating at 4.6 or below) in black and white? Please quote from either the driver's agreement or Uber's official blog. Otherwise, it is just your personal opinion and cannot represent Uber's deactivation policy. If you cannot prove it, please stop spreading the rumor.
> 
> Nowadays, most pax will rate driver a 4-star by default. In price surging, drivers got a 2-star or 3-star. It is not surprised at all if driver receives a 1-star for no reason.
> 
> ...


I stopped worrying about ratings the day I was picked up by a driver with a 4.3!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> No, Your post is Your personal opinion.
> Uber can, has and will, warn drivers to improve their Driver Rating.
> Uber can, has and will ask Drivers to attend 7x7 Driver Retraining Course.
> Uber can, has and will Deactivate Drivers at ANY Rating threshold of it's own choosing.
> ...


Are these your personal opinions? Or, are you the spokesman for Uber? Simply quote the Uber deactivation clauses at rating 4.6 is so difficult to you? Calm down. Use your brain than your anger.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> And I guess it just really depends on the driver statistics in the market. And as the price goes lower I would imagine so does the threshold for quality. If they know they need 500 drivers in a particular market and they only have 350 on the roles then of course they are not going to eliminate anyone.
> 
> At the same token if they forecast a need for 1000 drivers and they have 1500 on the roles they could stand to loose thier 10% lowest quality every month. Will only make their jobs easier not having to deal with the complaints.
> 
> SO I do not think you can make blanket statements about what does or does not happen in any given market, as they are all different.





Walkersm said:


> But they have mentioned the 4.6 plenty of times in mailing i have seen. Is it policy? Not really but seems to be a general rule:
> 
> http://www.uberpartnersmd.com/ratings/


Thanks for the two answers to clear the dust. From http://www.uberpartnersmd.com/ratings/ the official Uber statement is quoted below:

If your rating over the most recent 100 trips is below a 4.6, your account may be at risk of deactivation.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

I just log in to check my rating again. The 4.03 is my current overall rating. They also have ratings for the last 1, 7, 30 and 365 days period. However, they don't list rating for the last 100 trips.

For the last 30 days period, my rating is 3.25 wtf!

Uber ON to destroy Uber.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well you reap what you sow I guess... Uber on....


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well you reap what you sow I guess... Uber on....


 Yeah, Uber ON to destroy Uber. I will abuse Uber system until they deactivate me (they should have already done it but they didn't.). You can see the serious shortage of drivers in Dallas.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Uber on my wayword son. They'll be peace when ubers done.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Not a rumor in my market.

After my first two weekends, I had a 4.59 and received a text from Uber that said my ratings had fallen too low. Can't link the page but the important stuff is in the image below.

I'm not in any danger with my current score.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Like chi cabby said, uber can and will deactivate you whenever they feel like it. You can have a perfectly "good " rating, but a few too many negative comments from the precious pax and guess what...... you're history.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

For example, my "uberlord" said that he didnt think i liked driving for uber, based on a few comments he had had from my passengers, he offered to "retrain" me , hoping that we could "move forward" from this situation. Yeah like whatever, i read "retrain" as brainwash. Not gonna happen.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I won't trust a chicken as a pax to a 4.03 rated driver! Uber would probably deactivate you with this score.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

I was 4.54 a couple days ago. Uber hasnt said anything to me. I been at 4.6 afterwards and before for quite awhile.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Are these your personal opinions?


No those are not my personal opinions. They are facts, borne out by personal experience of multitude of other Drivers.


Truth & Facts said:


> Or, are you the spokesman for Uber?


Off course you'd say that, wouldn't you?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why Is Uber New York Funneling Thousands Of Drivers To This Training Class?*
By @Booyah on the forum
http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...aign=Tech+News+for+Libya&utm_source=Tech+News

This article is from today. @Truth & Facts aught to change the username to @Rumor & Misinformation.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*SHARE THIS THREAD.*

https://twitter.com/home?status=https://uberpeople.net/threads/stop-spreading-the-rumor-that-driver-deactivation-at-4-6-or-lower.16699/

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https://uberpeople.net/threads/stop-spreading-the-rumor-that-driver-deactivation-at-4-6-or-lower.16699/

https://plus.google.com/share?url=https://uberpeople.net/threads/stop-spreading-the-rumor-that-driver-deactivation-at-4-6-or-lower.16699/


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Why Is Uber New York Funneling Thousands Of Drivers To This Training Class?*
> By @Booyah on the forum
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...aign=Tech+News+for+Libya&utm_source=Tech+News
> 
> This article is from today. @Truth & Facts aught to change the username to @Rumor & Misinformation.


Don't underestimate readers' wisdom on this forum. Start reading from the beginning of this post, it will be clear enough to see who is telling the truth and get straight to the point and who is rumbling around the bush and cannot provide the first hand information from Uber web site directly.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Just another way of squeezing $$$$ out of the drivers.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Don't underestimate readers' wisdom on this forum. Start reading from the beginning of this post, it will be clear enough to see who is telling the truth and get straight to the point and who is rumbling around the bush and cannot provide the first hand information from Uber web site directly.


I would love to believe you, but you still have yet to prove that you're still driving with that rating. It's a simple thing. Here is hubby's from yesterday. I took out his personal info and just left the part that shows his overall rating as well as some of the trips he made yesterday.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> If you cannot prove it, please stop spreading the rumor.


When drivers are being asked to attend retaining classes to avoid deactivation, it's no longer a rumor, it's a fact. And when Drivers are being deactivated, with or without any reason, it's no longer a rumor it's a fact.

The Fact is Uber does not need a reason to deactivate.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Like I said before these so-called classes are just another way to shake the drivers down for money. We all know the ratings system is just a device to instill fear into the drivers. Anyone can rate a pax a 1 or 2 regardless. The driver won't allow the pax to smoke can result in a 1 rating. Granted there are times the bad ratings are deserved, but having to pay for a class or whatever they choose to call it to avoid the employee status.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Keeping it simple it's all mind over matter. Uber doesn't mind, because the drivers don't matter. (Unless of course enough of them quit to run uber out of business, which is doubtful at the moment)


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

You must suck to have a rating that low


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> When drivers are being asked to attend retaining classes to avoid deactivation, it's no longer a rumor, it's a fact. And when Drivers are being deactivated, with or without any reason, it's no longer a rumor it's a fact.
> 
> The Fact is Uber does not need a reason to deactivate.
> View attachment 6271


 c'mon. the termination you quoted is s very standard clause to let EITHER party can do it. i have already posted the possible deactivation earlier directly from Uber web site. justgo to read it. you don't need to provide any irrelevent information. thanks.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

4.6 is just a guideline but the best comments in this thread that sum it up are:

depends on maturity of your market. I don't think many deactivations in first 6 months in a new market except for the really bad 5% 
depends on supply / demand of drivers. When they get steady supply of new drivers onboarding then start dropping/reviewing the bottom 10%
bottom 10% of drivers regardless of rating are always on the radar for assistance and/or threats to improve and/or deactivation. Bottom 10% often is under 4.6 but could in theory be higher. 10% was quoted to me by an area Manager.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberFrolic said:


> Yon suck to have a rating that low


wish to give you a ride so that you have chance to rate me 1-star and no tips.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I would love to believe you, but you still have yet to prove that you're still driving with that rating. It's a simple thing. Here is hubby's from yesterday. I took out his personal info and just left the part that shows his overall rating as well as some of the trips he made yesterday.
> View attachment 6270


 Never mind. The possible deactivation is already quoted directly from uber website in an earlier post in this thread. From the sample data you provided, uber can easily filter and sort out who the driver is. I am uber's top partner in Dallas. I don't want to provide my driving data so that uber needs to work hard finding me and deactivating me. Uber ON to destroy Uber.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> We all know the ratings system is just a device to instill fear into the drivers.


And it seems to me it is working as planned. In another thread someone wrote about talking with LAPD officers and them saying the number of conflicts between cab drivers and passengers is at an all time low. Well I can bet you most of those cab drivers are now TNC drivers and the only thing keeping them pleasant and non argumentative is the ratings system. I would have said a few years ago it was the increase in pay that got them in a better mood but now with rates much lower than taxis it is only the ratings system and fear of losing the only income they have left that keeps them from tearing into customers.

I mean there were always policies in place before to report the bad attitudes of cab drivers but it involved a phone call and a trip to city hall to follow up. With the ratings the results are instant. Powerful stuff that seems to be effective.

It sucks that people have to work in fear. But some people need that to be responsible. I guess that's the future.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't worry everyone. I'm. On good authority that Truth with little facts will be deactivated soon or already is. Uber is on to him.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Don't worry everyone. I'm. On good authority that Truth with little facts will be deactivated soon or already is. Uber is on to him.


read this thread from beginning and you will see very clearly who tells truth and who are BS.

Thanks fat liar. You help me dig hole and bury uber faster. Readers can see your true ugly face siding and deceiving with Uber together.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> read this thread from beginning and you will see very clearly who tells truth and who are BS.
> 
> Thanks fat liar. You help me dig hole and bury uber faster. Readers can see your true ugly face siding and deceiving with Uber together.


Wow, someone needs to eat less sugar late at night. 4.6 over the last 100 trips is the policy and norm in MATURE markets. When they are first starting in a new market, they can be pretty slack.

It is clear that Uber has beaten you because you spend so much time hating them. Forget about being " uber's top partner in Dallas" and go out and live your life free of Uber. Hopefully you will be a little happier.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

4.03? God, that is atrocious. Do you try to make pax hate you?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

getFubered said:


> 4.03? God, that is atrocious. Do you try to make pax hate you?


Um yeah, Truth and Facts has perfected the art of peeing into the back seat apparently.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> And it seems to me it is working as planned. In another thread someone wrote about talking with LAPD officers and them saying the number of conflicts between cab drivers and passengers is at an all time low. Well I can bet you most of those cab drivers are now TNC drivers and the only thing keeping them pleasant and non argumentative is the ratings system. I would have said a few years ago it was the increase in pay that got them in a better mood but now with rates much lower than taxis it is only the ratings system and fear of losing the only income they have left that keeps them from tearing into customers.
> 
> I mean there were always policies in place before to report the bad attitudes of cab drivers but it involved a phone call and a trip to city hall to follow up. With the ratings the results are instant. Powerful stuff that seems to be effective.
> 
> It sucks that people have to work in fear. But some people need that to be responsible. I guess that's the future.


 "With the ratings the results are instant. Powerful stuff that seems to be effective." haha.... If they really want to rate the driver fairly, they should have a 10 to 20 question survey instead this thumb up and down approach. Anyone can just put an arbitrary number between 1-5 without effort of any kind.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> "With the ratings the results are instant. Powerful stuff that seems to be effective." haha.... If they really want to rate the driver fairly, they should have a 10 to 20 question survey instead this thumb up and down approach. Anyone can just put an arbitrary number between 1-5 without effort of any kind.


As a rider why would I ever do that? Most hate just giving a star rating. What they should do is anything below 4 stars you give a reason or it doesn't count. With a message that drivers must give 5 star service and anything 3 or lower will be followed up as a impact of the service. Most will think twice on their ratings.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> As a rider why would I ever do that? Most hate just giving a star rating. What they should do is anything below 4 stars you give a reason or it doesn't count. With a message that drivers must give 5 star service and anything 3 or lower will be followed up as a impact of the service. Most will think twice on their ratings.


Two things that come to mind:
1) People don't understand the rating system and think 3 is ok, 4 is good, and 5 is great.
2) I have explained to pax how we are on warning if we fall below 4.6 and they have said wow, didn't realize that it mattered.

and finally #3: Some people are just dicks.

I think a lot of it is actually reason 2. I can go days on end with a 5 star rating for the day and yet have a 4.8 for the week. Reason, someone is going in afterwards and giving me a lower rating. If you were pissed about a ride, you would rate it poorly RIGHT AFTER the ride, wouldn't you? 2 days later, they are just pressing anything to make the screen disappear so that they can order another Uber!

I'm sure I can come up with additional items under #3 if you need them.

Bottom line, 2 weeks ago I was on the warning track with a 4.5, this week I'm over 4.8 and the only thing that seems to have changed is that I'm 2 weeks uglier.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Two things that come to mind:
> 1) People don't understand the rating system and think 3 is ok, 4 is good, and 5 is great.
> 2) I have explained to pax how we are on warning if we fall below 4.6 and they have said wow, didn't realize that it mattered.
> 
> ...


I agree, some people are surprised the rating we need to keep up to stay active. Some figured 4 was good and 5 was if you did something extra special.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

You guys put way too much emphasis on the rating system. Ratings aren't evaluated on an absolute basis, only relative. They aren't looked at individually, only as a whole. It doesnt need tweeked because there is no point. They just want to get rid of the tail end of the bell curve, that's it. Your overall rating tells them all they need to know about you, no more, no less. Let it go.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

getFubered said:


> You guys put way too much emphasis on the rating system. Ratings aren't evaluated on an absolute basis, only relative. They aren't looked at individually, only as a whole. It doesnt need tweeked because there is no point. They just want to get rid of the tail end of the bell curve, that's it. Your overall rating tells them all they need to know about you, no more, no less. Let it go.


Not sure where you are getting your info from but my experience says otherwise.

In MATURE markets where they are established and have enough drivers, they seem to be holding a firm line at 4.6, 100 rides. You drop below 4.6 over the course of 100 rides they check (keeping in mind that maybe only 1/2 of them were rated) and you will get the warning email telling you that you will be deactivated if you don't get above 4.6 on your next 50 and offering you the opportunity to take a class for pay. That sounds pretty absolute to me. In a less mature market or one that they are struggling to get drivers for, I'm sure they cut you a little slack.

The 500 mark is the rating you see on the app, that's the average of your last 500 rides but has nothing to do with whether they send you a nasty gram or not. Bottom line, you are only as good as your last 100 and if you assume that only 50% rate, 5 1's and 45 5's bring you right to the edge of the warning track. Imagine a more realistic scenario of a couple of drunk one's or two's, some 3's and 43's and a bunch of 5's and it isn't hard to get below 4.6.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> As a rider why would I ever do that? Most hate just giving a star rating. What they should do is anything below 4 stars you give a reason or it doesn't count. With a message that drivers must give 5 star service and anything 3 or lower will be followed up as a impact of the service. Most will think twice on their ratings.


Most riders don't care one way or the other. Especially drunk one or the high surge ones. And why should the driver have to grovel to get a 5 star rating. I'm glad I have drive mostly cab. Don't have to worry about that bs.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not sure where you are getting your info from but my experience says otherwise.
> 
> In MATURE markets where they are established and have enough drivers, they seem to be holding a firm line at 4.6, 100 rides. You drop below 4.6 over the course of 100 rides they check (keeping in mind that maybe only 1/2 of them were rated) and you will get the warning email telling you that you will be deactivated if you don't get above 4.6 on your next 50 and offering you the opportunity to take a class for pay. That sounds pretty absolute to me. In a less mature market or one that they are struggling to get drivers for, I'm sure they cut you a little slack.
> 
> The 500 mark is the rating you see on the app, that's the average of your last 500 rides but has nothing to do with whether they send you a nasty gram or not. Bottom line, you are only as good as your last 100 and if you assume that only 50% rate, 5 1's and 45 5's bring you right to the edge of the warning track. Imagine a more realistic scenario of a couple of drunk one's or two's, some 3's and 43's and a bunch of 5's and it isn't hard to get below 4.6.


How do you think they determined 4.6 as the shit can mark? not because of its value on a 5 point scale, but because of its value relative to other drivers. They could revamp the rating system entirely and you would get the same result, an arbitrary value they've decided is the cut off because of how it compares to OTHER drivers, not its absolute value on a scale. Statistically it's impossible to get 100 or however many trips and not get the drunk pax who was mad or the accidental 1 star etc. it happens to literally everyone. There's no way around it. Thats why they don't care when people email about a bad pax rating.

You say you're only as good as your last 100. I say everyone is only as good as their last 100, and based on looking at everyone's rating, they have decided 4.6 is shitty compared to everyone else. It's just the bottom 5 or 10 or x%


----------



## pingpongman (Jan 10, 2015)

I had riders here in London told me that they had drivers with 3.7 rating on more then one occasion


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

pingpongman said:


> I had riders here in London told me that they had drivers with 3.7 rating on more then one occasion


I find that with drivers who have ben on less than a week. But every area has a different threshold. 3.7 seems way to low for long term.


----------



## pingpongman (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe, my ratings took a battering initially as well, then went back up, when I stopped telling customers off, for not using the app properly


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Everyone knows the rating system is like a joke, just like a court case being ruled by a drunken judge. If the tool is not standard, the result is just BS and meaningless. Wake up! The rating is not a golden rule. Don't be fooled by Uber. Uber needs you more than you need Uber.


----------



## pingpongman (Jan 10, 2015)

Everything is geared towards enhancing the riders experience, be it ratings or the pricing, and the name of the game is brinkmanship.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Why would anyone be deactivated?

Any customer in a car = 20% for Uber.

And 20% of 0 = ??


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Official Uber person. They haven't sent my job overseas (yet).

In NYC it used to be 4.5 across the board, it's now 4.6. They don't deactivate you as soon as you dip below that, they give you a warning first. They also give brand new drivers something like 60 trips to get their rating up there. If they take the class they can get reactivated but they do not get reset to 5 stars, they have to try and pull their current rating up within a certain number of trips.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> And I guess it just really depends on the driver statistics in the market. And as the price goes lower I would imagine so does the threshold for quality. If they know they need 500 drivers in a particular market and they only have 350 on the roles then of course they are not going to eliminate anyone.
> 
> At the same token if they forecast a need for 1000 drivers and they have 1500 on the roles they could stand to loose thier 10% lowest quality every month. Will only make their jobs easier not having to deal with the complaints.
> 
> SO I do not think you can make blanket statements about what does or does not happen in any given market, as they are all different.


I totally agree. Boston had drivers running around this winter with 3.8's. Better a bad driver than no driver, especially given the conditions this winter.
I'm guessing they are going to continue trimming the fat as times goes on. Hopefully I won't be on the list.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

The rating system is evil. Everything in life is a compromise. What rating systems do is ensure a degree of consistency but at the cost of humanity, as consistency is robotic. Humanity is inconsistent and that's what makes life interesting. But that life is over. Thanks to corrupt lawyers like the Obama's.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder who started the rumor in the first place.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Some people will never ever give 5 stars. Especially with these ridiculously low rates. Low rates brings out the entitlement program customers - those that are career welfare recipients. When was the last time you heard entitlement program people say they were satisfied with all the freebies they're receiving?
Answer: NEVER

You see, to admit satisfaction with the way things are is to say you don't need anything else. Even though they receive for free way more than I do by working, there's always the possibility of a new free program coming to fruition if you squak enough about needing more.

So, even though these folks are now riding in style in new vehicles with cell phone chargers for their free entitlement program phones, at bus fare rates, they will ALWAYS rate less than 5 stars because maybe they can get even more by simply pushing the 2, 3 or 4 star buttons.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Some people will never ever give 5 stars. Especially with these ridiculously low rates. Low rates brings out the entitlement program customers - those that are career welfare recipients. When was the last time you heard entitlement program people say they were satisfied with all the freebies they're receiving?
> Answer: NEVER
> 
> You see, to admit satisfaction with the way things are is to say you don't need anything else. Even though they receive for free way more than I do by working, there's always the possibility of a new free program coming to fruition if you squak enough about needing more.
> ...


Imagine if we all (both riders and drivers) decided to give 4 stars or less. Uber would deactivate everyone. Of course if that really happened, uber would change its policy some where in there.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

I really do not know if it works right anyways I was at a 4.78 then on Wed I only took 2 people a first time fare who showed me he put a 5 and a friend of mine to the bar, the next day I was a 4.69? ( and yes the friend gave a 5 as well lol)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That is cause someone previous to them finally got around to the rating and most likely gave a 4.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Everyone knows the rating system is like a joke, just like a court case being ruled by a drunken judge. If the tool is not standard, the result is just BS and meaningless. Wake up! The rating is not a golden rule. Don't be fooled by Uber. Uber needs you more than you need Uber.


Whatever happened to the Truth & Facts? Still driving? I haven't seen a post from T&F in some time.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> That is cause someone previous to them finally got around to the rating and most likely gave a 4.


Ahhh I see cool ty so they may not even remember the ride lol!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Whatever happened to the Truth & Facts? Still driving? I haven't seen a post from T&F in some time.


Given the rage and craziness, I'm thinking he stroked out.


----------



## Rexsgirl (May 16, 2015)

I am currently at a 4.26. I know I am low but I was deactivated with nothing to do with my driving. I took the class and I have been climbing back up ever since
Unfortunately you are not started back a 5 star rating and it takes a while to get back there but I am and I will get back to my 5 stars. I have to say it isn't easy getting those stars back...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Rexsgirl said:


> I am currently at a 4.26. I know I am low but I was deactivated with nothing to do with my driving. I took the class and I have been climbing back up ever since
> Unfortunately you are not started back a 5 star rating and it takes a while to get back there but I am and I will get back to my 5 stars. I have to say it isn't easy getting those stars back...


I would write them, let them know you took the class and ask if you could be reset back to 5 stars or how long you have to bring your rating up.


----------



## Rexsgirl (May 16, 2015)

limepro said:


> I would write them, let them know you took the class and ask if you could be reset back to 5 stars or how long you have to bring your rating up.


I don't 2 or 3 weeks now. I live in a college town and most of the students went home for the summer so it isn't as busy as when I first started. I'm sure it won't take me to much longer to get it back to where I want it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

joe flood said:


> Ahhh I see cool ty so they may not even remember the ride lol!


Well that too depending on how long its been and how much pot they have smoked, haha, but,. Its just that they haven't requested another ride yet. When they do, they will have to do the previous rating.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Anyone can show this deactivation clause (driver rating at 4.6 or below) in black and white? Please quote from either the driver's agreement or Uber's official blog. Otherwise, it is just your personal opinion and cannot represent Uber's deactivation policy. If you cannot prove it, please stop spreading the rumor.
> 
> Nowadays, most pax will rate driver a 4-star by default. In price surging, drivers got a 2-star or 3-star. It is not surprised at all if driver receives a 1-star for no reason.
> 
> ...


I believe Uber is picking and choosing by market situation and tender? Clearly some on here have been deactivated with higher rating but maybe less tender. This isn't really a surprise with Ubers lesser standards with everything vehicles, etc.


----------

